# cm9 alpha 2 - people still getting intermittent crashes? i am



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

everything seems to work well including the hd video playback... just crashes every now and then and reboots.

just wanted to check if this is normal for the alpha or whether my install is uniquely screwed up somehow.

thanks.

jin


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

I have zero crash/reboot.


----------



## dijon (Dec 14, 2011)

I had a couple on first install, but has really settled down now. No FC or reboots for days.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I only experience occasionally crash/reboot right after I reboot


----------



## freeza (Sep 6, 2011)

Not a single random reboot. frequent fcs upon launching, quickly resolved itself. I attribute any issues I am having to the lack of a clean install. There is no need to clean install as any problems can easily be solved without the need to.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks fellows... hmmmmm... that's distressing.

i've had pretty regular crashing (probably about twice a session) since cm7. was hoping cm9 would fix the issue but the crashing has been remarkably stable







... i've never crashed during a game though. it's usually doing prosaic stuff like clicking on a link on a web page or twitter.

but absolutely rock solid when i'm in webOS. in fact, when i crash and i really need to read or browse i just boot into webos and do necessary work stuff there.

not running any overclocking or exotic plugins or anything either.

only solutions i've read about i've tried (wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache, fix permissions) but they've not made an impact on frequency of crashes.

anyone have any insights on what the culprit can be?


----------



## desiretouchpad (Sep 16, 2011)

no crashes at all wifi works without dropouts ,every video I've tried is smooth ,a friend has a Asus transformer when he used the TP he was amazed how quick and smooth it is compaired to his pad.

sent from my CM9 touchpad


----------



## KenNashua (Oct 13, 2011)

I had crashes and wifi issues until I deleted /data/misc/wifi to reset all my wifi remembered settings. After that, weifi fixed and no crashes.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## eric90066 (Oct 13, 2011)

Just did the upgrade yesterday and I've been rock solid ever since. Even wifi is improved.

I did the wipe davik cache and wipe cache, but i also did a wipe data/factory reset after the upgrade. Its a pain, but it works.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, easiest way forward for me right now is ken's suggestion. Just deleted the contents of data/misc/wifi and just got back on so hopefully this will result in a more stable experience? (Crossed fingers)

And if not and it really starts getting to me, I guess I'll try wiping everything.

Thanks for the ideas and feedback.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

Ah blast. That didn't do it.... crashed while trying to load the deal news app of all things.

Alright at some point, I'll try to do a full wipe. Gah.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, bit the bullet and did a factory reset. So far so good and I've been up for an hour now. Hopefully, this will do it.

Thanks fellows.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jinchoung said:


> thanks fellows... hmmmmm... that's distressing.
> 
> i've had pretty regular crashing (probably about twice a session) since cm7. was hoping cm9 would fix the issue but the crashing has been remarkably stable
> 
> ...


If you have been having this problem on with CM7 too, just curious, are you over clocking WebOS at all? Did you use Preware to install Uberkernel or Warthog Kernel? If you did, uninstall the over clocking kernel and go back to the stock kernel and try again.


----------



## akash1229 (Feb 18, 2012)

crashes while playing games! Trebuchet doesnt like me it seems


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

nevertells said:


> If you have been having this problem on with CM7 too, just curious, are you over clocking WebOS at all? Did you use Preware to install Uberkernel or Warthog Kernel? If you did, uninstall the over clocking kernel and go back to the stock kernel and try again.


i was overclocking on cm7 but when i went to cm9, i stripped everything to bare bones install. but it still crashed as regularly.

anyway, i seem pretty darn solid now having done a "factory reset". i have crashed once but it was while looking at a big pdf in qpdf and i suspect that that was more the issue than cm9.

i am crashing to "desktop" when using browser occasionally but it seems like i'm crashing to browser now when before, it would crash the entirety of android and cause me to restart.

so marked improvement.


----------



## wsdxr29 (Oct 16, 2011)

I have had crashes and reboot with every version of CM.
Now running CM9 a2 and still get them - it's the only problem I experience and very frustrating but the software is alpha I guess.

Consistently it is when I am playing games with the kids on it.

I wiped the whole thing at one point, did webOS doctor then reinstalled CM - no difference.
I've tried wiping cache / dalvik no difference.

WebOS is rock solid so it's definitely something Android related.

If anyone has any other suggestions I'd be very interested.


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

wsdxr29 said:


> I have had crashes and reboot with every version of CM.
> Now running CM9 a2 and still get them - it's the only problem I experience and very frustrating but the software is alpha I guess.
> 
> Consistently it is when I am playing games with the kids on it.
> ...


i have same exact problem. but now my problem was solved. try run ACMEUNINSTALLER , after that run WEB os doctor , after all this done , you have to run ACMEINSTALLER ( not 2) copy paste moboot and CWM to cm install then copy paste the CM7 ROM and gapps to your roots, after all these done . boot in CWM , flash the CM7 and the gapps , try play your HP with the games that you download from market , do not download from outside market . or overclock your HP . playing for a couple days . see if the problem goes away . , mine is gone . after the problem gone you can upgrade your cynogennod that you desire . Good luck


----------



## nickmv (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah it crashes on me every once in a while. That's why it's called Alpha


----------



## pwlorraine (Oct 19, 2011)

CM9 Alpha 2 has not crashed for me to a reboot stage - I've had a few occasions where the system has bogged down and I've rebooted on purpose to clean things up. Applications do crash occasionally - I'll hit a few app crashes a day - dolphin HD for example.

One problem has been that the touchscreen gets messed up after sleeping on occasion - pressing the power / sleep button on the top brings up the lock screen and I'm back to normal again.

This is at the "pretty good" stage for me. I wish camera was working so I could use Skype video conferencing but otherwise a daily driver.

Peter


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

my personal touchpad runs great. no reboots whatsoever. never had many issues at all really. now my friends touchpad is a different story. it runs cm7 just fine, but when i upgraded it to cm9, i get constant reboots. i tried several different ways to install.

1st: clean flash through cwm recovery
2nd: acmeuninstaller then acmeinstaller
3rd: acmeuninstaller then webosdoctor then acmeinstaller
4th: acmeunistaller then acmeinstaller cm7 then clean flash through recovery.

the 3rd install seemed to work best but eventually started rebooting. the 4th way was my last ditch effort and it didn't work so i'm giving it back to him like it was with cm7. i guess some touchpads just have issues and some don't. it's hard for me to accept that seeing as how it's the same software going on the same type of device but there it is. i'm just glad mine doesn't have those issues but it sucks for those that do.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jinchoung said:


> Well, easiest way forward for me right now is ken's suggestion. Just deleted the contents of data/misc/wifi and just got back on so hopefully this will result in a more stable experience? (Crossed fingers)
> 
> And if not and it really starts getting to me, I guess I'll try wiping everything.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas and feedback.


Beside the crashes, if wifi keeps giving you issues, I'll paste a file I have been compiling over time that encompasses several different things you can try. The one that worked best for me was changing the router channels.

******************************************************* Paste *******************************************************

This may not help, but one never knows. Reboot your router, ie., unplug it for a minute or so and plug it back in. Wait until all lights turn green.
Try connecting.

Several other tips to try:

1. Another obscure fix, boot into WebOS and make sure your wifi connects. Use your browser for a sec and then boot back to CM.

2. Delete your wifi profile:

start the terminal app

type su and tap enter
the pound sign # turns to a dollar sign $
type rm -rf data/misc/wifi && reboot and tap enter

For clarity that's rm(space)-rf(space)/data/misc/wifi(space)&&(space)

Reboot your TouchPad.

After your TP reboots, you will have to reestablish the SSID and password for every AP you use.

3. If you are using WPA2 and AES encryption, log into your router and change it to WPA and TKIP encryption.
4. If your router is a dual band (2.4/5 ghz ) router, log into your router and turn off the 5 ghz band.
5. If your router is wifi b/g/n, log into your router and switch to b/g only.
6. Change your router channel to either 1 or 6. Try downloading Wifi Analyzer and having a look at the spectrum in your area. 
Pick either 1 or 6, whichever had the least usage.
7. Go to Settings -->WiFi --> Menu --> Advanced --> Keep WiFi on during sleep --> Always
8. Edit build.prop and add the line net.hostname=TouchPad at the end of the file.
Some routers do not like device names that are real long. You can name it whatever you want, TouchPad is just a suggestion.
9. Download FXR Wifi Fix and Rescue. It's helped others when nothing else seemed to.


----------



## dijon (Dec 14, 2011)

dijon said:


> I had a couple on first install, but has really settled down now. No FC or reboots for days.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Just had another random reboot on pressing the power button. First since my original post.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

i had another reboot last night too... but it's better than it used to be.

and i think everyone would be fine with the occasional crash reboot if that's the norm. that's why i asked.

but there are some people who report "NEVER" crash/rebooting... so that would be the discrepancy that some of us would like to get to the bottom of.


----------



## wsdxr29 (Oct 16, 2011)

Does android keep a crash log file or something that we could look at ?

ie. To give us a guess at what is causing it


----------



## Alzest (Sep 10, 2011)

Try setting min CPU frequency to 384mhz...


----------



## clowry (Feb 5, 2012)

I too have had lots of rebooting issues. I have noticed that if I turn the sound off it helps a lot. Anyone else able to verify if the sound could be causing the rebooting?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

clowry said:


> I too have had lots of rebooting issues. I have noticed that if I turn the sound off it helps a lot. Anyone else able to verify if the sound could be causing the rebooting?


How do you turn the sound off? Do you mean pressing the volume all the way down? If you have not tried a clean install you really should. I have two TouchPads and a friend has four in his family and none having reboot issues.


----------



## xtrema (Feb 25, 2012)

My cm7 to cm9 was not stable. Did a clean install, so far no issue.

Wifi actually worked better than cm7 a3.5.


----------



## clowry (Feb 5, 2012)

nevertells said:


> How do you turn the sound off? Do you mean pressing the volume all the way down? If you have not tried a clean install you really should. I have two TouchPads and a friend has four in his family and none having reboot issues.


Yes, by pressing the volume all the way down.


----------



## chrsdrshm (Oct 14, 2011)

I need to add one for the constant reboots, I have a 16GB with CM9 and it works flawless, a friend of mine has the 32GB with random reboots all the time. I have done everything to it with no luck, i could be opening the apps menu, loading webpage, or just looking at it.. and it will reboot... interesting thing is that after it reboots, it will reboot and hang on the reboot, and restart again, then it may load back up, or go into a boot loop...

i then load Clockwork wipe Dalvik Cache, and it may reboot an load.. then usually within a matter of minutes it will reboot. Tried wifi settings, and min clock speed... nothing!! WebOS is rock solid...had these exact same issues with CM7

Could it just be bad hardware?.... very frustrating..... has anyone tried the Bricked Kernal with any luck?


----------



## jakester22 (Sep 7, 2011)

I did a CM7 to CM9 with ACMEInstaller2 and everything worked perfectly (no wipe). All data intact and all apps seem to work perfectly! No crashes, and the video quality and framerate is FAR better than it ever was on CM7. I absolutely LOVE all Cyanogenmod and RootzWiki folk. This feels like a brand new device, and it rivals any iPad2 I have seen. Thanks all!


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

chrsdrshm said:


> I need to add one for the constant reboots, I have a 16GB with CM9 and it works flawless, a friend of mine has the 32GB with random reboots all the time. I have done everything to it with no luck, i could be opening the apps menu, loading webpage, or just looking at it.. and it will reboot... interesting thing is that after it reboots, it will reboot and hang on the reboot, and restart again, then it may load back up, or go into a boot loop...
> 
> i then load Clockwork wipe Dalvik Cache, and it may reboot an load.. then usually within a matter of minutes it will reboot. Tried wifi settings, and min clock speed... nothing!! WebOS is rock solid...had these exact same issues with CM7
> 
> Could it just be bad hardware?.... very frustrating..... has anyone tried the Bricked Kernal with any luck?


OH HEY!

this might be something.

how many of you with "perfect" cm9 installs with no crashtoreboots are running it on a 16gb touchpad?

cuz i'm on a 32gb and like your friend, i do indeed crash every now and again.

jin


----------



## Unknown User (Dec 25, 2011)

No crashes on 16gb, but I can only charge when booted through webOS.


----------



## pwlorraine (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm on a 32 GB without problems. I wiped prior to upgrading from CM7 to CM9 but only cleared cache and dalvik cache on CM9 upgrades.

Peter


----------



## injvstice (Mar 2, 2012)

I am on 32GB as well, and have not seen any crashes. This was an upgrade from CM7.


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

I got random crashes on alpha2 (settings, search widget, chrome, ...). 
None so far on the nightlies.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

so are the nightly builds on a separate track from alpha2 and that "main branch"?

i abandoned the nightlies when it turned out that alpha2 was more "advanced" and had the hardware vid decompression.


----------



## Andrew's Android (Oct 27, 2011)

ArmanUV said:


> i abandoned the nightlies when it turned out that alpha2 was more "advanced" and had the hardware vid decompression.


HW acceleration merged into 2/28 nightly which, I believe, is Dalingrin-approved.


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

ArmanUV said:


> I got random crashes on alpha2 (settings, search widget, chrome, ...).
> None so far on the nightlies.


update: 2 chrome crashes today.
it seems to be independant of the app and more frequent when switching apps quickly. memory management bug maybe?


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

ArmanUV said:


> I got random crashes on alpha2 (settings, search widget, chrome, ...).
> None so far on the nightlies.


upon your testimony, i tried switching over to the latest nightly and lo and behold - haven't had a reboot/crash since! feels rock solid actually.

thanks.

jin


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

dang, well, in 2 days i just had my first crashtoreboot with the nightly build... crashed while browsing the android market.... oh well... still, much better than it used to be but i guess for me at least, still no bullet proof build yet.


----------



## Sonik200 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mine will reboot randomly when I browse the web, browse Android market or push the shut down button to put the TP to sleep. I tried everything but still the same. Getting tired of it. I loaded the same thing on 2 TP and the other one is running fine without any random rebooting. Can anyone help?


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm thinking now that there's gotta be an issue with how certain tps are formatted or disk sectors or some such thing... would be nice if there was a way to just completely reformat the touchpad and then re-implement webos and cm9 from a true "scratch" condition.


----------



## felices (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, I have to 32g Touchpads. I did a complete clean Alph2 install on both units. I followed the same steps on both.

Now, one crashes and reboots ever so often and the other one is rock solid. I can be watching Netflix and it i will reboot without cause, or clicking on a link etc. It is so often that it makes the one unit unusable.

Any ideas why one would be fine and the other not? By the way, webos (not a fanboy) works without crashes on both units.


----------



## Sonik200 (Mar 2, 2012)

felices said:


> Ok, I have to 32g Touchpads. I did a complete clean Alph2 install on both units. I followed the same steps on both.
> 
> Now, one crashes and reboots ever so often and the other one is rock solid. I can be watching Netflix and it i will reboot without cause, or clicking on a link etc. It is so often that it makes the one unit unusable.
> 
> Any ideas why one would be fine and the other not? By the way, webos (not a fanboy) works without crashes on both units.


I am on the same boat.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

hey guys!

i found the file where the android logs what happens before a crash! and yes, it seems to have something to do with the SOUND (of all things!) - someone mentioned that turning off the sound got rid of the crashes and i've tried that and i have been running rock steady ever since!

check your crash logs as well and post them here:

http://rootzwiki.com...ve-a-crash-log/

i have the location and name of the crash log in that thread as well!

finally, some progress!

P.S. how do we alert developers to this issue? of course this is alpha and we're certainly not demanding a fix but they should at least know about a showstopping bug like this... and maybe they can look into why it only seems to affect some tps and not all of them.


----------

